# Pre-Season Scouting/Preparation



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Relativily new to turkey hunting, and wondering what you guys do to scout for the upcoming season. Is there any thing specific I should be looking for in the woods?


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

When I go scouting things I look for is any type of fresh sign, J shaped poop(means its a male birds),feathers, scratches or better yet birds. Also try to figure out were they are roosting, dont bump birds if you can help it. If you can go out in the evening,try to hear where the birds fly up to roost. You can sometimes hear there wings or even gobble. Hope this helps good luck this season.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i think the best thing to do is to get out before sunrise and sit somewhere kinda high so you can hear for a long way and listen for them to gobble in the mornin off the roost that way you know where you need to start looking for sign. thats what i do every year. then when i know they have left the area i go in and look for droppings scratchings and that kinda stuff.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I scout all winter. When I'm deer or rabbit hunting I'm always looking for turkey sign, tracks, feathers, droppings, birds. The other thing to be working on now is your calling. Practice into a tape recorder or the microphone on a computer then playback to hear how you sound. Download turkey calls from internet to get an idea of what they sound like. Get out in the woods and listen for turkey's. They are noisy when they are flocked up and you'll hear plenty of yelping, purring and clucking. Also practice with a crow call. They are a great locator call. Get the crows answering and coming into you and you know you are doing it right. A crow call is my go-to call to get a bird to shock gobble first thing in the morning.


----------



## Curly (May 15, 2006)

I believe word of mouth around the area your hunting helps tremendously also. I have people telling me all the time ....yah..i seen to birds out there the other day....etc. If you know for a fact that birds are in the area just go out in the evening and roost them. Thats what i do anyways.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

One thing i do is about 2 weeks before season go out and see if i can roost any birds... and see if they are consistantly roosting in the same general spots. Check the woods for scratches as well to see where they are eating. If your seeing more toms and male turkeys in an area than hens thats a great thing as well! COME ON APRIL 21st LETS GO...Gobble Gobble!


----------



## BRUTUS IS A BEAST (Mar 10, 2008)

I just go out that mourning and walk to the top of the hill and get them to shock gobble and then run to them before they fly out of the roost. It seems like there are a few spots I can count on each year to get a bird on the ground.


----------

